#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Duvida com ponto a ponto

## mudhoney

Olá pessoal
tenho a seguinte dúvida.
Nomeei os pontos sendo 1,2 e 3
(1) - Minha casa onde tenho um link de internet
(2) - Casa do meu irmão para onde quero mandar internet
(3) - Casa dos meus pais. no qual o ponto a ponto entre 2 e 3 já exites.

Na casa (2) meu irmão tem uma nanostation M5 que manda internet para (3) meus pais que tem uma nanostation LOco M5
Minha dúvida é a seguinte.
eu queria fazer como na imagem ilustrada no anexo, usar a saída secundária do nanostation m5 do meu irmão para alimentar a 
Loco AC, e assim a loco ac passar a internet para a M5 do meu irmão que vai para a casa dele e já jogar para meus pais a internet.
onde meu irmão mora só tem internet da oi, no qual esta muito ruim, e onde moro tenho internet da tim. 
resumindo
(1) - link com internet
(2) - ira receber internet na casa e repassar para o (3)
espero que não tenha me misturado aqui com as informações.

----------


## sphreak

> Olá pessoal
> tenho a seguinte dúvida.
> Nomeei os pontos sendo 1,2 e 3
> (1) - Minha casa onde tenho um link de internet
> (2) - Casa do meu irmão para onde quero mandar internet
> (3) - Casa dos meus pais. no qual o ponto a ponto entre 2 e 3 já exites.
> 
> Na casa (2) meu irmão tem uma nanostation M5 que manda internet para (3) meus pais que tem uma nanostation LOco M5
> Minha dúvida é a seguinte.
> ...


Se você já tem os equipamentos é só configurar tudo como bridge (rádios UBNT) e deixar os roteadores locais pegarem IP do modem.

Se não tiver os equipamentos, pense em utilizar tudo direcional. Não há necessidade dessa salada de equipamentos (AC, AC Gen2, Nano M5, Loco M5). Outra coisa é a visada. Tem visada? Plena, total e completa? Rádios AC não se dão bem com obstruções de fresnel, sejam elas minimas ou parciais... Pode ficar uma m***!

----------


## mudhoney

> Se você já tem os equipamentos é só configurar tudo como bridge (rádios UBNT) e deixar os roteadores locais pegarem IP do modem.
> 
> Se não tiver os equipamentos, pense em utilizar tudo direcional. Não há necessidade dessa salada de equipamentos (AC, AC Gen2, Nano M5, Loco M5). Outra coisa é a visada. Tem visada? Plena, total e completa? Rádios AC não se dão bem com obstruções de fresnel, sejam elas minimas ou parciais... Pode ficar uma m***!


opa amigo, obrigado pela resposta, tenho sim ja todos estes equiapmentos citados. minha dúvida maior era usar a porta secundária do nanostation m5 para receber a internet do loco ac. 
sobre a visada estão todas limpas. no qual ponto 2 com 3 já funciona a alguns anos.

----------


## emilidani

esta certo, essa a melhor forma. o ideal seria receber na casa de seu irmao e por o AP nele , e dai distribuir para os dois locais, o seu e o de seu pai. Se o angulo der menos de 60° poderia fazer com um unico AP para conectar Vc e seu Pai.

----------


## capitaokeller

Que salada de equipamentos. Eu faria td com uma padrão só. Não sei se vc pesquisou para comprar os equipamentos ou ja tinha. A ideia do emilidani é muito boa só que são duas tecnologias diferentes M5 e AC então creio se desse certo teria q mudar muitas configurações da AC assim perderia a maior parte da tecnologia (OBS nunca tentei conversar M5 com AC então não sei como ia funcionar) Meu relato seria do que um professor me falou no curso de Airmax.

----------


## leandrovaranda

> Olá pessoal
> tenho a seguinte dúvida.
> Nomeei os pontos sendo 1,2 e 3
> (1) - Minha casa onde tenho um link de internet
> (2) - Casa do meu irmão para onde quero mandar internet
> (3) - Casa dos meus pais. no qual o ponto a ponto entre 2 e 3 já exites.
> 
> Na casa (2) meu irmão tem uma nanostation M5 que manda internet para (3) meus pais que tem uma nanostation LOco M5
> Minha dúvida é a seguinte.
> ...


Se entendi bem a pergunta e o desenho, você quer saber se vai conseguir usar um só poe para ligar os 2 rádios. Pelo menos na época que eu tinha provedor, a outra porta da nano era uma porta simples, serve para conectar a rede mas não passa energia. o restante vai funcionar, só não sei dizer se vai ficar melhor a internet no ponto 3, tem muitos fatores que podem atrapalhar. As vezes só de melhorar milimetricamente o alinhamento já passa mais banda.

----------


## mudhoney

> esta certo, essa a melhor forma. o ideal seria receber na casa de seu irmao e por o AP nele , e dai distribuir para os dois locais, o seu e o de seu pai. Se o angulo der menos de 60° poderia fazer com um unico AP para conectar Vc e seu Pai.


O ideal seria o meu mesmo como AP, porem o cenário n permite isso, estamos como um triangulo. e no simulador de link da ubiquiti só conseguiria isso com uma antena de 90 graus.

----------


## mudhoney

> Que salada de equipamentos. Eu faria td com uma padrão só. Não sei se vc pesquisou para comprar os equipamentos ou ja tinha. A ideia do emilidani é muito boa só que são duas tecnologias diferentes M5 e AC então creio se desse certo teria q mudar muitas configurações da AC assim perderia a maior parte da tecnologia (OBS nunca tentei conversar M5 com AC então não sei como ia funcionar) Meu relato seria do que um professor me falou no curso de Airmax.


dois equipamentos eu já tinha.
os ac comprei depois, mas a comunicação esta sendo ac com ac, as nanostation m5 se comunicam entre elas. isso é verdade, elas até se comunicam mas perderia o ac.

----------


## capitaokeller

> dois equipamentos eu já tinha.
> os ac comprei depois, mas a comunicação esta sendo ac com ac, as nanostation m5 se comunicam entre elas. isso é verdade, elas até se comunicam mas perderia o ac.


Já resolveu sua situação?

----------


## pbportilho

bom dia. e ai? ja conseguiu resolver?

----------


## mudhoney

opa, consegui sim, estava corrido estes dias n deu para vir aqui, mas tudo certo agora, tive que habilitar a alimentação da porta secundaria no m5. agora ta tudo certo.
posto aqui depois como ficou o resultado.

----------

